# Taking the plunge



## JB Snr (Apr 23, 2021)

We're planning on downsizing and retiring to Cyprus within the next 1-2 years. Have been doing loads of research but if there's one thing you did or didn't do before the move what was it? We can't wait and want to get as much real info as possible. Are there things to get done early to streamline the process later on e.g. open a Cyprus bank account?


----------

